# [INVALID] capture ttyS0 data to file

## Joseph_sys

Does anybody knows how to capture /dev/ttyS0 to a file when dialing?

wvdial does not have any options to write output to file.

cat /dev/ttyS0 >> file.txt is not giving me much information.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Tue May 10, 2011 12:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerdesj

Initial thought to question: attach strace to it (wvdial).

On the other hand a quick Google (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wvdial) shows that wvdial is a front end to pppd.  I know pppd will spit out loads of logs.

This is weird - I normally whinge at people for asking too broad a question on these forums.  In your case, I applaud your concise question but could you tell us what you are actually having problems with?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> Initial thought to question: attach strace to it (wvdial).
> 
> On the other hand a quick Google (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wvdial) shows that wvdial is a front end to pppd.  I know pppd will spit out loads of logs.
> 
> This is weird - I normally whinge at people for asking too broad a question on these forums.  In your case, I applaud your concise question but could you tell us what you are actually having problems with?
> ...

 

Well, maybe I've asked for something that is not easy to capture; anyway I might not need it.

I used wireshark and my device (audiocodes gateway MP-114) to capture the data in real time and sent them to my provider for analysis. 

The problem I'm having is that wvdial works OK when connecting directly but not via Audiocodes gateway.

My provider/gurus where trying to help me debug the problem but couldn't.  So they request for help from manufacture (I think Audocodes is based in Israel).

----------

